# Aire at St Malo



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Can anyone recommend an Aire at St Malo. 
We are on the 10.30 am ferry to Portsmouth in a couple of weeks and wanted to stay the night prior to the ferry.
Thanks


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bozzer,

You can park overnight next to the docks. Instead of turning into the check-in take the next little road (next exit 2 mtrs) up onto the park overlooking the marina. Park on the north side next to the fence.

Otherwise there are a few within 20 mins drive. They are all in the Aires books.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I put a number of aires at/near St Malo in the MHF campsite database.

Dave


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

The place next to the yacht harbour is great, we ve stayed there a couple of times and it is right next to the ferry port, just turn sharper left. 

But just a little caution, we ve never quite worked out the rules, there seems to be a time limit, ie not during the day and would really underline the suggestion to park against the fence and not on the sea wall because this seems to really iritate the fishing/boating lot. 

Great place though, right next to the port, nice views over the basin and 5 minutes walk to the old town.


----------

